# Drucken über Netzwerk extrem langsam.

## roha

Hallo, ich musste mir nachdem meine Fritzbox 3070Wlan Defekt ist einen neuen

WLAN-Router besorgen. Da der neue Router ein Speedport 701V keinen eingebauten

USB Printport hat hatte ich mir einen Ethernet auf USB Printserver von LogiLink den PS0002 dazu gekauft, die Ausdrucke auf dem angeschlossenen Canon IP4600 waren unter Gentoo 64Bit extrem langsam unter Win7 64Bit aber normal schnell, mit den gleichen Netzwerk und Drucker Einstellungen, als Treiber habe ich den Gutenprint und den Turboprint2 Treiber ausprobiert was keinen unterschied in der Druckgeschwindigkeit machte. Der Printersever unterstützt

IPP, Raw, LPR, AppleTalk, NetWare ,SMB ,SNMP ,NetBEUI Printing.

Direkt am USB Port des Rechners ist die Druckgeschwindigkeit unter Gentoo normal. Der Router hat die Ip xxx.xxx.2.1 der Printserver hat die IP xxx.xxx.2.2 Rechner 1 hat die IP xxx.xxx.2.19 Rechner 2 hat die IP xxx.xxx.2.20 mit der Fritzbox 3070Wlan gab es dieses Problem nicht.

ich habe IPP, LPD und Socket mit Port 9100 versucht. Auf einem in einer anderen

Festplatte Installierten 32Bit Suse 11.2 ist der Netzwerkdruck genauso langsam.

Wäre für Tipps sehr Dankbar.

MfG RobertLast edited by roha on Tue Mar 09, 2010 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie sprichst du den Printserver an? RAW???

Sebastian

----------

## roha

Hallo, ich habe IPP, LPD und Socket mit Port 9100 versucht.

Ist Socket RAW ?, der Druck ist bei allen obigen Arten extrem langsam.

MfG Robert

----------

## roha

Ich habe mir mal Wireshark installiert und einen Druck mitgeschnitten,

leider sagt mir die Ausgabe nichts, folgend ein kleiner Auszug aus dem log.

Vielleicht erkennt Ihr darin ja das Problem.

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     79 63.855840   192.168.2.20          192.168.2.2           LPD      LPR: transfer a printer job / jobcmd: receive control file

Frame 79 (60 bytes on wire, 60 bytes captured)

Ethernet II, Src: EdimaxTe_aa:77:f2 (00:0e:2e:aa:77:f2), Dst: EdimaxCo_d2:fc:81 (00:00:b4:d2:fc:81)

Internet Protocol, Src: 192.168.2.20 (192.168.2.20), Dst: 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2)

Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: 1023 (1023), Dst Port: printer (515), Seq: 1, Ack: 1, Len: 6

    Source port: 1023 (1023)

    Destination port: printer (515)

    [Stream index: 2]

    Sequence number: 1    (relative sequence number)

    [Next sequence number: 7    (relative sequence number)]

    Acknowledgement number: 1    (relative ack number)

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Flags: 0x18 (PSH, ACK)

        0... .... = Congestion Window Reduced (CWR): Not set

        .0.. .... = ECN-Echo: Not set

        ..0. .... = Urgent: Not set

        ...1 .... = Acknowledgement: Set

        .... 1... = Push: Set

        .... .0.. = Reset: Not set

        .... ..0. = Syn: Not set

        .... ...0 = Fin: Not set

    Window size: 5840

    Checksum: 0x38b3 [validation disabled]

        [Good Checksum: False]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

    [SEQ/ACK analysis]

        [Number of bytes in flight: 6]

Line Printer Daemon Protocol

    LPR: transfer a printer job / jobcmd: receive control file

    Printer/options: lpt1

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     80 64.107444   192.168.2.2           192.168.2.20          LPD      LPD response

Frame 80 (60 bytes on wire, 60 bytes captured)

Ethernet II, Src: EdimaxCo_d2:fc:81 (00:00:b4:d2:fc:81), Dst: EdimaxTe_aa:77:f2 (00:0e:2e:aa:77:f2)

Internet Protocol, Src: 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2), Dst: 192.168.2.20 (192.168.2.20)

Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: printer (515), Dst Port: 1023 (1023), Seq: 1, Ack: 7, Len: 1

    Source port: printer (515)

    Destination port: 1023 (1023)

    [Stream index: 2]

    Sequence number: 1    (relative sequence number)

    [Next sequence number: 2    (relative sequence number)]

    Acknowledgement number: 7    (relative ack number)

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Flags: 0x18 (PSH, ACK)

        0... .... = Congestion Window Reduced (CWR): Not set

        .0.. .... = ECN-Echo: Not set

        ..0. .... = Urgent: Not set

        ...1 .... = Acknowledgement: Set

        .... 1... = Push: Set

        .... .0.. = Reset: Not set

        .... ..0. = Syn: Not set

        .... ...0 = Fin: Not set

    Window size: 1024

    Checksum: 0xef6c [validation disabled]

        [Good Checksum: False]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

    [SEQ/ACK analysis]

        [This is an ACK to the segment in frame: 79]

        [The RTT to ACK the segment was: 0.251604000 seconds]

        [Number of bytes in flight: 1]

Line Printer Daemon Protocol

    Response: Success: accepted, proceed

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     81 64.107471   192.168.2.20          192.168.2.2           TCP      1023 > printer [ACK] Seq=7 Ack=2 Win=5840 Len=0

Frame 81 (54 bytes on wire, 54 bytes captured)

Ethernet II, Src: EdimaxTe_aa:77:f2 (00:0e:2e:aa:77:f2), Dst: EdimaxCo_d2:fc:81 (00:00:b4:d2:fc:81)

Internet Protocol, Src: 192.168.2.20 (192.168.2.20), Dst: 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2)

Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: 1023 (1023), Dst Port: printer (515), Seq: 7, Ack: 2, Len: 0

    Source port: 1023 (1023)

    Destination port: printer (515)

    [Stream index: 2]

    Sequence number: 7    (relative sequence number)

    Acknowledgement number: 2    (relative ack number)

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Flags: 0x10 (ACK)

        0... .... = Congestion Window Reduced (CWR): Not set

        .0.. .... = ECN-Echo: Not set

        ..0. .... = Urgent: Not set

        ...1 .... = Acknowledgement: Set

        .... 0... = Push: Not set

        .... .0.. = Reset: Not set

        .... ..0. = Syn: Not set

        .... ...0 = Fin: Not set

    Window size: 5840

    Checksum: 0xdca4 [validation disabled]

        [Good Checksum: False]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

    [SEQ/ACK analysis]

        [This is an ACK to the segment in frame: 80]

        [The RTT to ACK the segment was: 0.000027000 seconds]

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     82 64.107540   192.168.2.20          192.168.2.2           LPD      LPR: transfer a printer job / jobcmd: receive control file

Frame 82 (76 bytes on wire, 76 bytes captured)

Ethernet II, Src: EdimaxTe_aa:77:f2 (00:0e:2e:aa:77:f2), Dst: EdimaxCo_d2:fc:81 (00:00:b4:d2:fc:81)

Internet Protocol, Src: 192.168.2.20 (192.168.2.20), Dst: 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2)

Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: 1023 (1023), Dst Port: printer (515), Seq: 7, Ack: 2, Len: 22

    Source port: 1023 (1023)

    Destination port: printer (515)

    [Stream index: 2]

    Sequence number: 7    (relative sequence number)

    [Next sequence number: 29    (relative sequence number)]

    Acknowledgement number: 2    (relative ack number)

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Flags: 0x18 (PSH, ACK)

        0... .... = Congestion Window Reduced (CWR): Not set

        .0.. .... = ECN-Echo: Not set

        ..0. .... = Urgent: Not set

        ...1 .... = Acknowledgement: Set

        .... 1... = Push: Set

        .... .0.. = Reset: Not set

        .... ..0. = Syn: Not set

        .... ...0 = Fin: Not set

    Window size: 5840

    Checksum: 0x3573 [validation disabled]

        [Good Checksum: False]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

    [SEQ/ACK analysis]

        [Number of bytes in flight: 22]

Line Printer Daemon Protocol

    LPR: transfer a printer job / jobcmd: receive control file

    Printer/options: 99 cfA982linux.local

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     83 64.117446   192.168.2.2           192.168.2.20          LPD      LPD response

Frame 83 (60 bytes on wire, 60 bytes captured)

Ethernet II, Src: EdimaxCo_d2:fc:81 (00:00:b4:d2:fc:81), Dst: EdimaxTe_aa:77:f2 (00:0e:2e:aa:77:f2)

Internet Protocol, Src: 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2), Dst: 192.168.2.20 (192.168.2.20)

Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: printer (515), Dst Port: 1023 (1023), Seq: 2, Ack: 29, Len: 1

    Source port: printer (515)

    Destination port: 1023 (1023)

    [Stream index: 2]

    Sequence number: 2    (relative sequence number)

    [Next sequence number: 3    (relative sequence number)]

    Acknowledgement number: 29    (relative ack number)

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Flags: 0x18 (PSH, ACK)

        0... .... = Congestion Window Reduced (CWR): Not set

        .0.. .... = ECN-Echo: Not set

        ..0. .... = Urgent: Not set

        ...1 .... = Acknowledgement: Set

        .... 1... = Push: Set

        .... .0.. = Reset: Not set

        .... ..0. = Syn: Not set

        .... ...0 = Fin: Not set

    Window size: 1024

    Checksum: 0xef55 [validation disabled]

        [Good Checksum: False]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

    [SEQ/ACK analysis]

        [This is an ACK to the segment in frame: 82]

        [The RTT to ACK the segment was: 0.009906000 seconds]

        [Number of bytes in flight: 1]

Line Printer Daemon Protocol

    Response: Success: accepted, proceed

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     84 64.117545   192.168.2.20          192.168.2.2           LPD      LPD continuation

Frame 84 (154 bytes on wire, 154 bytes captured)

Ethernet II, Src: EdimaxTe_aa:77:f2 (00:0e:2e:aa:77:f2), Dst: EdimaxCo_d2:fc:81 (00:00:b4:d2:fc:81)

Internet Protocol, Src: 192.168.2.20 (192.168.2.20), Dst: 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2)

Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: 1023 (1023), Dst Port: printer (515), Seq: 29, Ack: 3, Len: 100

    Source port: 1023 (1023)

    Destination port: printer (515)

    [Stream index: 2]

    Sequence number: 29    (relative sequence number)

    [Next sequence number: 129    (relative sequence number)]

    Acknowledgement number: 3    (relative ack number)

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Flags: 0x18 (PSH, ACK)

        0... .... = Congestion Window Reduced (CWR): Not set

        .0.. .... = ECN-Echo: Not set

        ..0. .... = Urgent: Not set

        ...1 .... = Acknowledgement: Set

        .... 1... = Push: Set

        .... .0.. = Reset: Not set

        .... ..0. = Syn: Not set

        .... ...0 = Fin: Not set

    Window size: 5840

    Checksum: 0x5610 [validation disabled]

        [Good Checksum: False]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

    [SEQ/ACK analysis]

        [This is an ACK to the segment in frame: 83]

        [The RTT to ACK the segment was: 0.000099000 seconds]

        [Number of bytes in flight: 100]

Line Printer Daemon Protocol

    Data (100 bytes)

0000  48 6c 69 6e 75 78 2e 6c 6f 63 61 6c 0a 50 72 6f   Hlinux.local.Pro

0010  6f 74 0a 4a 54 75 72 62 6f 50 72 69 6e 74 20 54   ot.JTurboPrint T

0020  65 73 74 70 61 67 65 0a 6c 64 66 41 39 38 32 6c   estpage.ldfA982l

0030  69 6e 75 78 2e 6c 6f 63 61 6c 0a 55 64 66 41 39   inux.local.UdfA9

0040  38 32 6c 69 6e 75 78 2e 6c 6f 63 61 6c 0a 4e 54   82linux.local.NT

0050  75 72 62 6f 50 72 69 6e 74 20 54 65 73 74 70 61   urboPrint Testpa

0060  67 65 0a 00                                       ge..

        Data: 486C696E75782E6C6F63616C0A50726F6F740A4A54757262...

        [Length: 100]

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     85 64.122946   192.168.2.2           192.168.2.20          LPD      LPD response

Frame 85 (60 bytes on wire, 60 bytes captured)

Ethernet II, Src: EdimaxCo_d2:fc:81 (00:00:b4:d2:fc:81), Dst: EdimaxTe_aa:77:f2 (00:0e:2e:aa:77:f2)

Internet Protocol, Src: 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2), Dst: 192.168.2.20 (192.168.2.20)

Transmission Control Protocol, Src Port: printer (515), Dst Port: 1023 (1023), Seq: 3, Ack: 129, Len: 1

    Source port: printer (515)

    Destination port: 1023 (1023)

    [Stream index: 2]

    Sequence number: 3    (relative sequence number)

    [Next sequence number: 4    (relative sequence number)]

    Acknowledgement number: 129    (relative ack number)

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Flags: 0x18 (PSH, ACK)

        0... .... = Congestion Window Reduced (CWR): Not set

        .0.. .... = ECN-Echo: Not set

        ..0. .... = Urgent: Not set

        ...1 .... = Acknowledgement: Set

        .... 1... = Push: Set

        .... .0.. = Reset: Not set

        .... ..0. = Syn: Not set

        .... ...0 = Fin: Not set

    Window size: 1024

    Checksum: 0xeef0 [validation disabled]

        [Good Checksum: False]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

    [SEQ/ACK analysis]

        [This is an ACK to the segment in frame: 84]

        [The RTT to ACK the segment was: 0.005401000 seconds]

        [Number of bytes in flight: 1]

Line Printer Daemon Protocol

    Response: Success: accepted, proceed

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

     86 64.123030   192.168.2.20          192.168.2.2           LPD      LPQ: print short form of queue status / jobcmd: receive data file

MfG Robert

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wo hast du den Treiber für den Drucker her? Hast du die ppt vom Hersteller genommen?

Sebastian

----------

## roha

Ich habe einmal den neuesten Gutenprinttreiber für meinen Drucker probiert,

außerdem den neuesten Turboprint2 Treiber für meinen Drucker, habe die

Vollversion von Turboprint2 gekauft. Mit beiden Treibern direkt am USB Port

des Rechner sehr schnelle Ausdrucke, über den Netzwerkprintserver super

langsame Ausdrucke.

MfG Robert

----------

